# Coven Cottage



## BikinGlynn (Nov 26, 2019)

Just a little derp cottage that I did last year but I quite liked.
no history on this Im afraid, as they say it is what it is!


IMG_2966 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2967 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2970 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2987 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2971 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2978 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2999 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2974 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3007 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3011 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 27, 2019)

Cute little place that. Not too sure about the wallpaper or dyed stone fire surround lol. 
One thing missing - the toilet. Was there one behind the door?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 27, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Cute little place that. Not too sure about the wallpaper or dyed stone fire surround lol.
> One thing missing - the toilet. Was there one behind the door?



Yes I believe that was "the" toilet.
I say the toilet because what may not be apparent is that this is actually a pair of semis & so far as I can remember only had the one loo!


----------



## ocelot397 (Nov 27, 2019)

Another place going to waste!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 27, 2019)

ocelot397 said:


> Another place going to waste!



yeah wouldnt take much to make it habitable!


----------



## NoseyGit (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm reading the history of the village I've recently moved to. Coincidentally I read earlier today about two tenements which only had one loo. But the dwellings were occupied by brothers so they were probably used to each others skidders!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2019)

Good work mate. That's a cute place.


----------

